# Struggling with a decent power rack



## np123

Hi all,

About to ditch the gym and start training at home as, well, I've had enough of the £60 a month membership!

I want to buy a power rack as a start point, but honestly the options out there are vast and I have no idea what's going to be a decent buy in the long run.

Can't see myself lifting mega heavy, but will want to train alone so safety is important.

Looked at the cf475 but wasn't sold on it, don't think the pull up bar was as I'd want it.

What one would you recommend?

I've looked into the bodycraft f430, ryno 350kg one, strength shop rack, mirafit etc etc.

Thanks


----------



## Quackerz

Anything strength shop is usually of good quality. I would go with that if it fits your budget.


----------



## 19072

I have the bodymax cf485 rack with the lat pulldown and low cable pulley. Just ordered up a few HEX Dumbbells also. Plan is to get from 7.5 upto 20kg with a rack to hold them. Got this Powerhouse Fitness website


----------



## 19072

other plans are to rubber mat the floor and put a mirror right across the wall behind the rack. get a weight tree to store the plates and get rid of the treadmill for a spin bike.. (treadmill just to the right of the photo on the black mat)


----------



## GCMAX

herc said:


> I have the bodymax cf485 rack with the lat pulldown and low cable pulley. Just ordered up a few HEX Dumbbells also. Plan is to get from 7.5 upto 20kg with a rack to hold them. Got this Powerhouse Fitness website
> 
> View attachment 122723


 Same here with pulley too, great rack.


----------



## Prince Adam

The Cf475/485 is bullet proof mate.

The pulley system is very handy.

Bench wise I have the bodycraft FID bench, the only bench to fit in a power rack properly.


----------



## karbonk

F 430 excellent


----------



## UK2USA

herc said:


> I have the bodymax cf485 rack with the lat pulldown and low cable pulley. Just ordered up a few HEX Dumbbells also. Plan is to get from 7.5 upto 20kg with a rack to hold them. Got this Powerhouse Fitness website
> 
> View attachment 122723


 Nice rack.....no home 

I put a couple of heavy looking weights on mine before I took a picture too......just kidding


----------



## danp83

herc said:


> other plans are to rubber mat the floor and put a mirror right across the wall behind the rack. get a weight tree to store the plates and get rid of the treadmill for a spin bike.. (treadmill just to the right of the photo on the black mat)


 My brother has a spin bike he looking to sell mate, I don't know make or anything.

I know is he used it bout 3 times then bought a proper road bike, pm me if your interested


----------



## LiftingToHeaven

np123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> About to ditch the gym and start training at home as, well, I've had enough of the £60 a month membership!
> 
> I want to buy a power rack as a start point, but honestly the options out there are vast and I have no idea what's going to be a decent buy in the long run.
> 
> Can't see myself lifting mega heavy, but will want to train alone so safety is important.
> 
> Looked at the cf475 but wasn't sold on it, don't think the pull up bar was as I'd want it.
> 
> What one would you recommend?
> 
> I've looked into the bodycraft f430, ryno 350kg one, strength shop rack, mirafit etc etc.
> 
> Thanks


 Hey- you should check out www.esp-fitness.com they have the very best racks and lifting platforms! They install for free across the UK too  x


----------



## karbonk

F430 best bang for buck


----------



## Vinny

Agree with @karbonk F430 solid power cage, had mine for 3 years (on and off training) had no problems at all.


----------



## r1234

herc said:


> I have the bodymax cf485 rack with the lat pulldown and low cable pulley. Just ordered up a few HEX Dumbbells also. Plan is to get from 7.5 upto 20kg with a rack to hold them. Got this Powerhouse Fitness website
> 
> View attachment 122723


 Nice set up! What bench do you have? Does it fit the rack properly?

ive seen some that don't fit right with the pulley attachment but yours looks to sit well


----------



## 19072

r1234 said:


> Nice set up! What bench do you have? Does it fit the rack properly?
> 
> ive seen some that don't fit right with the pulley attachment but yours looks to sit well


 http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-zenith-pm122-commercial-flat-incline-decline-bench.php

This is the bench that I have pal.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

herc said:


> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-zenith-pm122-commercial-flat-incline-decline-bench.php
> 
> This is the bench that I have pal.


 Did you buy some dumbells?

what I used to do was have dumbells in 5kg increments but if I needed that +2.5kg I'd wear some wrist weights. Saved having all the different weight ranges.


----------



## 19072

Bought a few Hex DB's but not had the chance to add to it.

I am taking the treadmill out of the room and putting spin bike and DB upright rack in its place. So they are the main priority atm.


----------



## 19072

View attachment 132544


Also got a plate tree to keep things tidy. It does the job on days I cant make it to the gym


----------



## LocoToro

herc said:


> View attachment 132544
> 
> 
> Also got a plate tree to keep things tidy. It does the job on days I cant make it to the gym


 How high/low is that ceiling? I've been looking for a rack to fit my low ceiling garage and I worry the pull up bars will be pointless


----------



## MW1

LocoToro said:


> How high/low is that ceiling? I've been looking for a rack to fit my low ceiling garage and I worry the pull up bars will be pointless


 I'm guessing you could attach the front bar that has the pull up handles on upside down? That should give another 6 inches of clearance


----------



## BLUE(UK)

MW1 said:


> I'm guessing you could attach the front bar that has the pull up handles on upside down? That should give another 6 inches of clearance


 Or put a loft hatch in the ceiling for his head?



LocoToro said:


> How high/low is that ceiling? I've been looking for a rack to fit my low ceiling garage and I worry the pull up bars will be pointless


----------



## Prince Adam

VinnyFord said:


> Agree with @karbonk F430 solid power cage, had mine for 3 years (on and off training) had no problems at all.
> 
> View attachment 129123


 Where you get the mirror from m8?


----------



## Vinny

Prince Adam said:


> Where you get the mirror from m8?


 I brought it off Ebay mate - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/-/321110391768?


----------



## karbonk

VinnyFord said:


> VinnyFord said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with @karbonk F430 solid power cage, had mine for 3 years (on and off training) had no problems at all.
> 
> View attachment 129123
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with @karbonk F430 solid power cage, had mine for 3 years (on and off training) had no problems at all.
> 
> View attachment 129123
Click to expand...

 awesome cage, loving it, I even sleep in my cage,


----------



## karbonk




----------



## Ultrasonic

karbonk said:


> View attachment 137295


 Love it!


----------



## Vinny

karbonk said:


> View attachment 137295


 Brilliant way to use the space mate! =)


----------



## karbonk

VinnyFord said:


> Brilliant way to use the space mate! =)


 works really well, ten seconds to remove bed, 15 seconds to make it, never slept so good in my life, rock solid, other racks show signs of use, the racking points for example bend or come loose, this rack is used daily and as a bed at night, no wear or tear in the build, only wear is rubber landing pads for the bar to sit on, this is a design addition as they are screwed in and can be replaced, I used my sons old wellies to make new rubber landing pads. Rock solid rack over a year being pounded by heavy weights, all still tight and no bending anywhere.


----------



## karbonk

You can actually make bunk beds with it too, move the safety rails up higher lol.... Not gone that far though llf.


----------



## Vinny

karbonk said:


> works really well, ten seconds to remove bed, 15 seconds to make it, never slept so good in my life, rock solid, other racks show signs of use, the racking points for example bend or come loose, this rack is used daily and as a bed at night, no wear or tear in the build, only wear is rubber landing pads for the bar to sit on, this is a design addition as they are screwed in and can be replaced, I used my sons old wellies to make new rubber landing pads. Rock solid rack over a year being pounded by heavy weights, all still tight and no bending anywhere.


 Haha brilliant idea .

I agree the design is solid, but I've strengthen mine slightly, will post a picture later.

And yeah need to replace my landing rubber pads after 3 years, have worn the screw holes in the rubber.


----------



## karbonk

VinnyFord said:


> Haha brilliant idea .
> 
> I agree the design is solid, but I've strengthen mine slightly, will post a picture later.
> 
> And yeah need to replace my landing rubber pads after 3 years, have worn the screw holes in the rubber.


 Get some rubber and some zip ties or tie wraps for the landing pads, i have not needed to strengthen the frame at all, interested to see your modification, what weight do you use on the rack, i use 250 kg and it does not move.


----------



## monkeybiker

This guy is mental and I wouldn't want to live in the flat below


----------



## karbonk

doing deadlifts for reps in my block of flats 2 floors up, lol......


----------



## karbonk

VinnyFord said:


> Haha brilliant idea .
> 
> I agree the design is solid, but I've strengthen mine slightly, will post a picture later.
> 
> And yeah need to replace my landing rubber pads after 3 years, have worn the screw holes in the rubber.


 son's old welly hacked to make landing pads.


----------



## Vinny

karbonk said:


> Get some rubber and some zip ties or tie wraps for the landing pads, i have not needed to strengthen the frame at all, interested to see your modification, what weight do you use on the rack, i use 250 kg and it does not move.


 You should be able to see it in the old photo, It's the 2 bars at bottom, attached to the sides and in the centre. I Added them to stop sideways movement while I was doing dips and re-racks etc


----------



## karbonk

VinnyFord said:


> You should be able to see it in the old photo, It's the 2 bars at bottom, attached to the sides and in the centre. I Added them to stop sideways movement while I was doing dips and re-racks etc
> 
> View attachment 137343


 Thanks for that, I see you went for the extra racking attachments why put them on the same side? Also please tell me the Mobility Scooter is not yours...


----------



## Vinny

karbonk said:


> Thanks for that, I see you went for the extra racking attachments why put them on the same side? Also please tell me the Mobility Scooter is not yours...


 Yeah got them as part of a deal with Powerhousefitness. Just put them on the same side as works out nicely for squat height and bench height.

I'll have you know the mobility scooter is a must for leg day haha which is most days while doing SL5x5 lol.


----------



## karbonk

VinnyFord said:


> Yeah got them as part of a deal with Powerhousefitness. Just put them on the same side as works out nicely for squat height and bench height.
> 
> I'll have you know the mobility scooter is a must for leg day haha which is most days while doing SL5x5 lol.


 Was doing SL5x5 myself up until 2 months ago, your gym/man cave looks awesome, I am stuck in a tiny wee flat I bought (never expected my son) but I am making do and lifting heavy


----------



## Vinny

karbonk said:


> Was doing SL5x5 myself up until 2 months ago, your gym/man cave looks awesome, I am stuck in a tiny wee flat I bought (never expected my son) but I am making do and lifting heavy


 Can't go wrong with stronglifts  trying to stick to it at the moment. Yeah got an alright set up, luckily for my it's my dad's garage so I've robbed he's space haha.


----------



## karbonk

VinnyFord said:


> Can't go wrong with stronglifts  trying to stick to it at the moment. Yeah got an alright set up, luckily for my it's my dad's garage so I've robbed he's space haha.


 Whats your lift stats just now then?


----------



## Vinny

karbonk said:


> Whats your lift stats just now then?


 Atm it's weight 13stone 6lb.

Squats 3x5 115Kg

Bench 5x5 72.5kg

Bent row 5x5 70kg

OH press 5x5 45kg

DL 1x5 107.5kg

Dips 3x5 BW+5kg

Barbell curl 2x8 32.5Kg

Skull crushers 2x10 25kg

pull ups BW 4/4/3


----------



## karbonk

Good mate, stick at it and in a year you will be lifting double that...


----------



## MW1

LocoToro said:


> How high/low is that ceiling? I've been looking for a rack to fit my low ceiling garage and I worry the pull up bars will be pointless


 I'be recently found a garage rack in strength shop or gym rats. Only 1.85m tall so perfect for garages. Maybe not if you are 6'6" yourself though.

Gym rats had a discount last time I looked, was less than £400. I'm just working on the wife then I'll be buying mine!


----------



## mrwright

I found one on ebay 200 odd quid for rack bench cable n a few attachments

will link it later when I can be arsed see what people think

Make is ryno n has max load of like 250 for rack 300 for bench


----------

